# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Sugjerime (Libra dhe burime te ndryshme))

## SH_H

Mendova qe do ishte me vend te hapnim nje teme ku mund te sugjeronim libra apo edhe burime te tjera per ata qe jane te interesuar ne keto fusha...
Dhe e hapa...
Shpresoj qe te gjithe te kontribuojne...

----------


## Puhiza

'Alkimisti' me áutor Paulo Coelon
Eshte nje perralle filozofike.I mrekullueshem!

----------


## huggos

Nje kafe per Sokratin..

nga Marc Sautet

Meson per menyren e bashkebisedimit ne grupe. Eshte libri qe duhet ta lexoje cdo forumist..  :buzeqeshje: 

miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## Estella

Objektiviteti nga A-ja deri tek Zh-ja nga Ann Rand, filozofe Amerikane.
Nje nga veprat e saja fantastike eshte 'The fountain head", fantastike.

----------


## Io_e_Te

> _Postuar më parë nga Puhiza_ 
> *'Alkimisti' me áutor Paulo Coelon
> Eshte nje perralle filozofike.I mrekullueshem!*


ishalla me pelqen dhe mua!sapo e bleva :buzeqeshje: 

ciao!!

----------


## Jeans-boy

per ata qe lexojne frengjisht:"L'envers de clochemerle" nga G.Chevalier.Nuk e di, por mua me ka pelqyer.

----------


## huggos

Po sikur te perqendroheshim disi ne librat shqip. Dhe mire mendoj do te ishte te thonim edhe ku mund te gjenden. Ose si mund te ofrohen...

Mua me mungojne librat e mire ne shqip...  :i ngrysur: 


miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## SuNRiSeR

"Book of Lies"  Aleister Crowley

 Interesant per te apasionuarit e okultizmit. Gjendet dhe tek amazon.com

----------


## SH_H

> _Postuar më parë nga Puhiza_ 
> *'Alkimisti' me áutor Paulo Coelon
> Eshte nje perralle filozofike.I mrekullueshem!*


sapo e morra, shpresoj qe te jete i bukur...
lexova "Mali i peste" nga Coelho dhe me pelqeu...

----------


## Sheqerka

Leo Buscaglia - Te jetosh,te dashurosh,te kuptohesh

Dashuria mesohet si cdo gje tjeter ne jete.Ajo nuk perkufizohet dot me fjale,mbi te gjitha eshte nje menyre te jetuari dhe te ben te ndihesh gjalle.Ne qofte se e perveteson kete koncept ne menyre sa me te plote,shpjegon autori,mund te marresh nga vetja shperblimin me te cmuar-te jesh vetja jote.

Leo Buscaglia ka qene docent prane Universitetit te Los Anxhelesit,ku ka dhene leksione ne nje kurs,i vetmi ne bote,mbi dashurine.

Ju pershendes te gjitheve!

----------


## lum lumi

Ernesto Sabato:"Mbi heronjtë dhe varrezat"(roman)

----------


## SH_H

> _Postuar më parë nga lum lumi_ 
> *Ernesto Sabato:"Mbi heronjtë dhe varrezat"(roman)*


po me teper?  per çfare flet, a ja vlen?

----------


## Estella

> _Postuar më parë nga Sheqerka_ 
> *Leo Buscaglia - Te jetosh,te dashurosh,te kuptohesh
> 
> Dashuria mesohet si cdo gje tjeter ne jete.Ajo nuk perkufizohet dot me fjale,mbi te gjitha eshte nje menyre te jetuari dhe te ben te ndihesh gjalle.Ne qofte se e perveteson kete koncept ne menyre sa me te plote,shpjegon autori,mund te marresh nga vetja shperblimin me te cmuar-te jesh vetja jote.
> 
> Leo Buscaglia ka qene docent prane Universitetit te Los Anxhelesit,ku ka dhene leksione ne nje kurs,i vetmi ne bote,mbi dashurine.
> 
> Ju pershendes te gjitheve!*


Ku mund ta gjejme kete liber se me duket interesant. Anglisht ose shqip. E kerkova tek Barns and Nobels por sgjeta gje.

----------


## armandovranari

"Miti i Sizifit" - Alber Camy

----------


## Cruel

"Tuneli" nga Ernesto Sabato.  Pershkrimin me interesant te vetmise e kam gjet ne ate liber.

Me pelqen Dino Buxati si autor, me kujton Kafken


cheers

----------


## Flava

LIBER QE FLET PER JETEN E 1 FILOZOFI TE MADH (ME THENIE FILOZOFIKE) FROJDI- STEFAN CVAJK

----------


## Flava

> _Postuar më parë nga Puhiza_ 
> *'Alkimisti' me áutor Paulo Coelon
> Eshte nje perralle filozofike.I mrekullueshem!*


E kam lexuar edhe un kte, para ca ditesh dhe me ka pelqyer goxha..Mund te them qe eshte nga librat qe kam kuptuar me shume...

----------


## Sheqerka

estella,pershendetje!
une nuk e di ku gjendeni ju,por librin e kam blere ne nje nga librarite qe ndodhen prane bankes,prane partise socialiste. EShte vertete i mrekullueshem.
kalofshi mire...

----------


## Puhiza

Ju sugjeroj te lexoni nje liber tjeter. L'insuportable legerete de l'etre. " Lehtesia e paperballueshme e qenies" Eshte nje liber i Milan Kunderes. 
Ky liber eshte nga ata lloj librash per te cilin po te me pyesni se per cfare behet fjale, nuk do isha ne gjendje t'ju ktheja nje pergjigje. Eshte nga ata libra qe perjetohen dhe gjithsecili nga ne ka dicka per te gjetur tek analiza qe i behet personazheve te ndryshem. 
Nje nga funksionet e letersise eshte dhe "katharcisi". Askund me mire se tek keta lloj romanesh nuk mund te gjendet ajo qe i ngjan se vertetes se gjithsecilit nga ne.
Per Kunderen kam nje respekt te vecante. PAk a shume ai ka bere ate qe duhet te bente Kadareja per shqiptaret. Ka shume vend per diskutime ne fakt por po pres sa te mbaroni se lexuarie me pas diskutojme. 

Nje liber tjeter eshte dhe "E madhe eshte gjema e mekatit" nga Mitrush Kuteli. Kushton vetem 200 leke dhe ia vlen ta lexosh. Medyshja mes mishit dhe frymes e pare ne prizmin njerezor. 

Kaq. 

Sa per Sabaton, personalisht nuk me pelqen dhe aq. Sdi pse me duket shume matematikor shkrimi i tij. Nuk e di pse. 

Ju pershendes dhe lexoni.

----------


## KosovaHawaii

> _Postuar më parë nga Puhiza_ 
> *'Alkimisti' me áutor Paulo Coelon
> Eshte nje perralle filozofike.I mrekullueshem!*


Puhiza  :buzeqeshje:  e tha "Alkemistin" - Paulo Coelho 
e une po shtoj


1. Viktor Frankl "Man's search for meaning" ***** - liber jashtezakonisht e mire. 

2. Neale Donald Walsch "Conversations with God" ***** 

3. Stephen Covey "7 habits of highly succesful people" *****

Kaq sa per tani...e nese dikush do rekomandime per libra anglisht
urdheroni e pyetni - se c'fare librash iu interesojne...novela, filozofike..., Kam lexuar shume - e per cdo gje.

----------

